# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > سوال: خطای اتصال به اوراکل

## amir11205

با سلام به دوستان عزیز
من تو وصل شدن به اوراکل مشکل دارم
به خاطر تحویل پروژه ام مجبور شدم از نسخه Oracle Database 10g Express Edition استفاده کنم.وقتی این نسخه از اوراکل رو نصب میکنم خیلی راحت باهاش کار میکنم اما بعد از اولین خاموش کردن سیستم یا restart کردن سیستم دیگه اتصال برقرار نمیشه.

تو C#‎‎ این خطارو میده:
ORA-12514: TNS:listener does not currently know of service requested in connect descriptor 
اما تو SQL COMMAND LINE این خطاهارو میده:ORA-01034: ORACLE not available
ORA-27101: shared memory realm does not exist 
الان چند ماهه که مشکلم اینه.شناسنامه رو گرو گذاشتم تا از استاد نمره و از کتابخونه مهلت برای تحویل پروژه بگیرم.از اینکه سرتون رو به درد آوردم معذرت میخوام
باتشکر
خداحافظ

----------


## sajjadrazmi

سلام

یه command prompt باز کن و دستورات زیر را توش اجرا کن:
lsnrctl start

حال به بانک اطلاعاتی وصل شو. به صورت زیر
sqlplus sys/pass as sysdba

حالا بانک اطلاعاتی خود را start کن:
sql> start open;

----------


## devil00x

> حالا بانک اطلاعاتی خود را start کن:
> sql> start open;


دوست عزیز این قسمت رو بایستی اینطور بنوسی

sql> startup;

----------


## amir11205

سلام
دست پنجه ی دوستان عزیزی که جواب دادن درد نکنه
اما اینا جواب نداد
به خطاها دقت کنین
مخصوصا دو خطای آخری
نمیدونم چیکار کنم
خداحافظ

----------


## devil00x

ببین متغییر های محیطیت درست ست شدند مثل oracle_sid , oracle_home
اینا رو ست کن بعد یکبار shutdown و startup کن ببین راه نمیافته.
یه سر به اینجا هم بزنی بد نیست!!
http://forums.oracle.com/forums/main.jspa?categoryID=84

----------


## amir11205

سلام
کسی نیست به داد من برسه :خیلی عصبانی: 
مشکلم هنوز که هنوزه حل نشده

----------


## Alirezanet

سلام 
اینجور مواقع یه کلکی من به Oracle میزنم و دست از سرم بر میداره .... 
راه هایی که دوستان گفتند درست بود ولی همیشه جوابگو نیست ... البته من و من هم نمیدونم چرا  ... شاید یه Oracle Dba  پیدا بشه به ما هم بگه ! 
ولی متونین این کار رو کنید .... 

به این مسیر برید و برنامه Database Configuration Assistant رو اجرا کنید ! (Start/AllPrograms/Oracle/Configuration and Migration Tools/)
چه ربطی داشت ! ؟؟  ولی ربط داره ! 
بعد از زدن Next 
Configure Database Option رو بزنید ! 
Database رو انتخاب کنید و Next رو بزنید ! 
خوب همینجا این برنامه برای گرفتن اطلاعات مجبوره Listener رو Run کنه !!!!! یکم طول میکشه و مشکلتون حل میشه .... 
دیگه نمیخواد جلو تر برید ...  همینجا مشکلتون حل شده و پیج رو ببندین! 

یا علی 
موفق باشید

----------


## zizi_zizi69

سلام شما سرویس های اوراکل رو فعال کردید؟
Control panel >Administrative Tools>Servicesبعد اونجا همه سرویس های اوراکل که با نام اوراکل اغاز شده اند رو ستارت کنید.

----------


## HollyGhost

احتمالا connection رو درست ایجاد نکردی. به انواع کانکشن ها نگاه کن

http://www.connectionstrings.com/oracle

سرراسترینش اینه

Data Source=(DESCRIPTION=(ADDRESS=(PROTOCOL=TCP)(HOST=M  yHost)(PORT=MyPort))(CONNECT_DATA=(SERVICE_NAME=My  OracleSID)));User Id=myUsername;Password=myPassword;

----------


## amir11205

دوستان عزیز سلام
از همتون ممنونم.چه اونایی که جواب دادن و چه اونایی که به این تاپیک سر زدن
بالاخره مشکلم حل شد اما به صورت خیلی باور نکردنی
در واقع من به یکی از مشکلات نسخه Oracle Database Express 10g پی بردم.اونم اینه که وقتی در رجیستری ویندوز مقدار رشته ای NLS_CALENDAR را می ساختم و مقدار اونو برابر با Persian میکردم بعد از یک بار خاموش روشن کردن سیستم یا بعد از یه بار stop کردن و بعد استارت کردن اوراکل پیغام های خطای بالا رو می داد.
اما از وقتی که مقدار NLS_CALENDAR رو ست نمی کنم دیگه مشکلی پیش نمیاد و با خیال راحت با اون کار میکنم.البته شاید این یه مشکل از این نسخه از اوراکل نباشه و بلکه یه نوع تحریم باشه اما هرچی بود بالاخره بهش پی بردم.
جدا از لطف همتون سپاسگذارم
ممنون از همه شما
خداحافظ

----------


## feri1234

> سلام شما سرویس های اوراکل رو فعال کردید؟
> Control panel >Administrative Tools>Servicesبعد اونجا همه سرویس های اوراکل که با نام اوراکل اغاز شده اند رو ستارت کنید.


سلام من از نسخه 11g اوراکل استفاده میکنم سرویس oracleoradb11g_home1tnsllistener استارت نمیشه

----------


## omidfive

شاید با رجیستر کردن listener تو netmgr مشکلتون حل می شد ;)

----------


## kolalimorteza

با سلام
جهت آموزش کامل اوراکل و همچنین PLSQL توصیه میکنم از این کتاب استفاده کنید
*کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل*

----------


## FatemehB

سلام
کسی میدونه چه جوری باید oracle_sid , oracle_home رو درست تنظیم کنم؟

----------

